#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-16
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<jvrbanac> Good morning!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi jvrbanac
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, good morning!
<PaoloRotolo> Hey coolbhavi
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, I've a problem with arb-lint. It says: "This app might be too big to be reviewed by the ARB. It has 33 source
<PaoloRotolo>    files and 4115 lines of code."
<PaoloRotolo> Must we really reject the app?
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, the app is big and did you check for any discrepancy in the app?
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, no, it works correctly
<PaoloRotolo> and it this lintian free
<coolbhavi> AFAIK ARB only evaluates light weight apps but that should not be suffecient to reject I guess
<PaoloRotolo> it is*
<coolbhavi> license?
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, GPL-3
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, does it contain any pdf's precompiled binaries and so on?
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, btw link of the app please
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, nope... https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1177/
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, I have downloaded it from PPA, because the app's branch on arb-contributors contains the old version.
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, seems good to me but because of the warning we cant reject the app I guess ... Anyways please put it up on the list with the packaging I have seen a post on the list with the same warning and getting a +1 from one of the arb members
<jvrbanac> I've noticed that a lot of quickly apps get that arb-lint warning.
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, ok, thanks!
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<Phoenix87> hallo
<PaoloRotolo> ciao Phoenix87 :)
<Phoenix87> ciao PaoloRotolo ;)
<jvrbanac> Good morning! Btw, thanks dholbach for that showdown wiki page. It is quite helpful!
<dholbach> hey Phoenix87, hi jvrbanac
<dholbach> excellent :)
<Phoenix87> hi dholbach
<Phoenix87> has anyone onf the arb got news about the case of my app? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001557.html . Thank you
<dholbach> alright, I will have to have one coffee at least before I start reviewing today :)
<PaoloRotolo> jvrbanac, [Let's join the https://launchpad.net/~dholbach-huggers team ;)]
<jvrbanac> LOL
<dholbach> :-)
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach
<PaoloRotolo> dpm*, sorry
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo :)
<noneed4anick> good morning everybody
<noneed4anick> I'm still experiencing problems with merging the uarb changes into my project :-/
<coolbhavi> dholbach, dpm noneed4anick good morning!
<dpm> coolbhavi, good morning
<PaoloRotolo> hi noneed4anick
<PaoloRotolo> noneed4anick, this can help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163096/how-do-i-apply-the-fixes-suggested-from-the-app-review-board-to-my-app  :)
<noneed4anick> Whenever I try to merge, bazaar moves all my directories to foo.moved bar.moved and checks out foo and bar from the branch I try to merge
<noneed4anick> Ok, I'll check the link
<noneed4anick> yeah, I'm just trying to do that, but merging doesnt seem to work as expected ;)
<dpm> noneed4anick, this might be helpful too http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/merging_changes.html
<dpm> noneed4anick, and for your particular problem, this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2663846/stop-bazaar-bzr-from-making-moved-files
<noneed4anick> thx, but I already read both of the links
<dpm> noneed4anick, where's your original branch and the branch with the fixes?
<noneed4anick> this is my trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~noneed4anick/cuttlefish/trunk
<noneed4anick> and this is the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/ubuntu-app-reviews/cuttlefish
<dholbach> नमस्ते coolbhavi
<noneed4anick> I had some issues with quickly and thus I created a lot of useless commits. Also I had to rebuild the /debian folder from scratch every time I built -- otherwise the process created an invalid changes file.
<coolbhavi> dholbach, :) namastey :)
<jvrbanac> Alright... I'm out for the night/morning. I'll try to get a couple more reviews done after work tomorrow/today.
<jvrbanac> night all
<dholbach> jvrbanac, thanks a bunch for your help!
<dholbach> and sleep tight :)
<jvrbanac> np! It's nice to be able to get involved!
<noneed4anick> I guess bzr cannot match the repositories... Maybe I should try to merge the changes by hand?
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: hi, Paolo! Haven't you retried to review my app yet?
<dpm> noneed4anick, the number of commits should not affect the merge. Let me have a look...
<dpm> noneed4anick, could it be that you deleted your branch and created a new one? Here's what I'm getting when trying to do the merge: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1094502/
<noneed4anick> No, at least I cannot remember doing such actions :D
<noneed4anick> Yeah, I had the same message
<noneed4anick> Google told my to try it this way: bzr merge lp:~ajmitch/ubuntu-app-reviews/cuttlefish -r 0..-1
<noneed4anick> dpm, any ideas? Or should I just try to merge the changes manually? :(
<dpm> noneed4anick, I assume the changes are not that many, so it might be the quickest thing, unless there's a bzr expert on the channel that has any other ideas
<noneed4anick> Ok, thanks for your help anyway :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I just wondered why the apps brancher queue command finished so fast
<dholbach> it seems like the HTML on the pages changed, so I'll have to double check the regex :)
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> it can't be screenscraped any more
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, dpm BTW, can we approve the noneed4anick's app (cuttlefish)? It had a lot of +1 on the mailing list
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, if it had 3, it should be ready to go
 * dholbach doesn't have publishing powers
<dholbach> ajmitch, ^ :)
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, but I can "approve" the app :P
<dholbach> I have no idea what that does
<dholbach> dpm, ^? :)
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, me too...
<dholbach> no no idea
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, dholbach, I believe it only changes the state in myapps
<dholbach> these people should be able to help: https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+mugshots
<dholbach> if you see them on the street near you, you know what to do
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, can you show me the myapps url for the app?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, dpm, so, can I try it :)?
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, wait a sec
<PaoloRotolo> ok
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, so what's the url? ^
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1280/
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, I would perhaps wait to push 'Approve' until just before it is about to be published in the ARB's staging PPA, but stgraber, ajmitch or wendar should be better able to tell you which exact procedure they follow
<PaoloRotolo> excellent :)
<dpm> noneed4anick, you're mentioning "I have to let quickly rebuild /debian from scratch with "quickly submitubuntu" which in the current version fails somehow because it creates an invalid changes-file, which cannot be uploaded to launchpad". Would you mind filing a bug with the exact details on https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+filebug especially describing why the .changes file is invalid?
<noneed4anick> dpm, I'm not sure if its reproducable... Also everytime I do so it will create some commits as well as a new tag, which is a little annoying
<dpm> noneed4anick, right, but the commits are not a bug, let's concentrate only on the issue :). How was the .changes file not valid when you could reproduce it? I'm trying to find out if this could have affected any other contest submission
<noneed4anick> dpm, I will check in a couple of minutes, I'm a little busy right now
<dpm> noneed4anick, no worries, thanks for your help
<trkv> noneed4anick: I've faced a couple of bugs that were leading to the broken changes file, broken DEBIAN/control etc., and my patches for them were merged to upstream right today
<trkv> I don't know when new package will be available, but you can probably update from upstream and check
<dpm> trkv, can you point to the patches? Quickly will need to be SRUd (i.e. will need to go through the Stable Release Updates process) before it is published with the fixes
<trkv> dpm: I'm not right, only one patch has been merged ( http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickly-committers/quickly/trunk/revision/677 )
<trkv> second is more important and it's still waiting: https://code.launchpad.net/~torkvemada/quickly/templatetools/+merge/114156
<dpm> thanks trkv, let me have a look in a minute
<trkv> Practically it is broken templatetools.update_file_content corrupts files
<noneed4anick> oh wow, strange things happend :)
<noneed4anick> after adding the debian files I quickly submitubuntu worked like a charm
<noneed4anick> *and manually merging the changes
<dpm> nice :)
<noneed4anick> this means on the other side, I'm currently not able to reproduce the bug... sorry ;)
<noneed4anick> does "quickly submitubuntu" only create a new release in the project, but not on my ppa ?
<trkv> noneed4anick: nope, it pushes release to ppa
<dpm> noneed4anick, it should publish that same release in the PPA, but it takes a few minutes for the package in the PPA to build, as LP processes lots and lots of packages from thousands of projects
<noneed4anick> yeah, I thought so, too
<noneed4anick> but it was usually after a couple of minutes listed with a pending build... But maybe I'm just impatient ;) I'll have a break and check in half an hour or so again
<dpm> noneed4anick, actually, IIRC, when you run submitutuntu, it tells you to wait half an hour and then check the PPA build
<noneed4anick> dpm, yeah it does :)
<dpm> there you go then :)
 * coolbhavi thinks that there are a lot of personal diary and task remainder software in the app showdown
 * noneed4anick just updated his app status
<noneed4anick> I hope you can finish my review now :)
<dholbach> didrocks, can you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094824/?
<dholbach> I don't know how to build lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/wiimap
<dholbach> noneed4anick, which one is it? do you have a link to the myapps submission?
<didrocks> dholbach: hey, didn't we talk about it the other day already?
<dholbach> I guess we did
<dholbach> but I still don't know how to workaround it :)
<didrocks> it seems that the wiimap module is doing bad things on import
<didrocks> are you building it on your machine?
<dholbach> yes
<didrocks> not in a chroot?
<dholbach> nevermind, I'll build it with pbuilder
<dholbach> it seems I can build a source package
<didrocks> dholbach: same issue with a pbuilder
<didrocks> I guess :)
<dholbach> let's see :)
<noneed4anick> dholbach, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1280/
<didrocks> it seems to need a DISPLAY variable
<dholbach> thanks noneed4anick
<noneed4anick> you're welcome :)
<dholbach> didrocks, it builds ;-)
<didrocks> ah, so there is a fallback
<didrocks> interesting
<dholbach> noneed4anick, give me a few minutes to review another one first
<didrocks> /home/daniel/build-area/wiimap-12.07.2/wiimap/wiimap_core/grabKey.py still shouldn't execute some code on import ;)
<dholbach> I agree
<noneed4anick> yeah no problem, don't put yourself in a hurry because of me :)
<dholbach> noneed4anick, as far as I can see it looks good - the only thing you could do is remove the 'Help' menuitem as there's currently no Help available
<coolbhavi> when I run some of the apps stated for app showdown I get an error as ImportError: No module named QtUiTools when I run the program any idea which package provides qt with python?
<noneed4anick> do you mean the whole submenu or only the "Contents"-item ?
<noneed4anick> python-pyside.qtuitools sounds promising
<dholbach> noneed4anick, probably just the "Contents" bit, as the other links all point to worthwhile content
 * vibhav is taking a look at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/811/
<vibhav> Is transition to dh_python2 necessary?
<vibhav> for apps
<noneed4anick> dholbach, I'm just noticing that I already did that
<noneed4anick> but I had a problem with hidding the item, since the two items between contents and about are autogenerated
<dholbach> noneed4anick, oh yeah? maybe I was looking at the wrong version then
<noneed4anick> and with the two autogenerated items the two seperators are created
<noneed4anick> no you're looking at the right version
<dholbach> vibhav, best to ask somebody from the ARB
<noneed4anick> so if I hide Contents, the first item in help menu is a separator
<noneed4anick> which is kind of ugly
<coolbhavi> thanks noneed4anick
<noneed4anick> np
<noneed4anick> I could try to remove the separator, but that would be a little hackish...
<noneed4anick> dholbach, how do you think about it?
<dholbach> noneed4anick, to be very honest - I have no idea, but I'm just taking a look at it :)
<vibhav> coolbhavi: Is transition to dh_python2 for apps necessary?
<noneed4anick> :D
<dholbach> noneed4anick, maybe it's easier to write some documentation ;-)
<dholbach> noneed4anick, but I won't make this a blocker - I'll give it to the ARB to review and vote
<dholbach> noneed4anick, gute Arbeit
<dholbach> ok, I'm an idiot
<dholbach> it's already with the ARB
<coolbhavi> vibhav, I guess it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines
<dholbach> noneed4anick, it has +3 already, so somebody from the ARB should go and publish it
<dholbach> I unfortunately don't have the necessary keys to this part of the machinery
<noneed4anick> danke :)
<noneed4anick> I already hacked it
<noneed4anick> Writing a good documentation would take longer ;)
<dholbach> so it looks like you're all set
<noneed4anick> I'll just create a new version
<noneed4anick> should I mention it somewhere at the feedback page on myapps?
<dholbach> are you CCed in the "[Vote] Cuttlefish" thread?
<noneed4anick> the say-what? :d
<noneed4anick> (no, don't think so)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, can I be of some help here in uploading?
<dholbach> yes, there should be a number of apps with +3
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: do you have a list?
<dholbach> noneed4anick, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001187.html and ff.
 * coolbhavi has a look
<dpm> dholbach, a list of apps ready for vote? I haven't been keeping it, but I think mhall119 has kept the spreadsheet we've got up to date with the ARB stages. Let me check
<mhall119> dholbach: the spreadsheet or the trello
<mhall119> but I don't have how many are +3
<dholbach> cuckoo alarm, flash gen
<dholbach> is wikipedia lens already uploaded?
<dholbach> and cuttlefish too
<coolbhavi> dholbach, afaics cuttlefish has +2 I guess
<dholbach> and lots of +2
<dholbach> coolbhavi, it has +3
<dholbach> from stgraber, highvoltage and you
<mhall119> dholbach: by my counts we have 49 showdown submissions still in the voting stage
<dholbach> and ajmitch too
<dholbach> so +4 actually :)
<coolbhavi> ah there were 2 threads
<coolbhavi> sorry for that
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> it gets a bit unwieldy
<coolbhavi> so ll review one final time and upload it to ppa
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> thanks a lot coolbhavi, not sure how you pronounce "शुक्रिया", but "शुक्रिया a lot!"
<coolbhavi> dholbach, its shukriya :) no mention :)
<dholbach> that's interesting - I think in Urdu it's "shukriya" too
<coolbhavi> dholbach, yes hindi and urdu have a lot of similarities
<dholbach> nice
<coolbhavi> but the script of the language is different
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> Urdu is a lot easier to read ;-)
<noneed4anick> coolbhavi, I'm just uploading the version without the contents-item... maybe you wait a few mins?
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, sure
<coolbhavi> btw I just pulled up ajmitch's branch
<noneed4anick> I didn't merge ajmitch branch because of some conflicts between bzr, quickly and me, but I patched the changes manually
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, okay :) btw /me has a look at cuckoo
<coolbhavi> dholbach, btw voted +1 on blubphone and attached the working screenshots on the list this morning
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> thanks coolbhavi
<dholbach> or Shukriya
<coolbhavi> dholbach, no mention :) apologies for getting into it a bit late due to the judging going on
<dholbach> it looks like we got a bit overwhelmed with the success of the app showdown :)
 * dholbach gets on with it
<coolbhavi> :) yes maybe we dint expect such sort of response in such a short time :)
<noneed4anick> yeah, congrats for making the showdown happen. It has been a great opportunity to get in touch with the whole launchpad system :)
<noneed4anick> btw  when this is all over, how will I publish new versions of cuttlefish? Just with quickly submitubuntu and you guys will review it again?
<dholbach> noneed4anick, I'm not member of the ARB, but I'd say yes, submitubuntu plus a mail to app-review-board@lists.u.c
<highvoltage> good morning
<noneed4anick> that would be a nice and simple :)
<coolbhavi> good morning highvoltage
<dholbach> hey hey highvoltage
<vibhav> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> I'm not doing much else of anything than just looking at [vote]'s in my arb time atb
<highvoltage> but it seems like the logical thing to do
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> and thanks a lot for that
<dholbach> it looks like we'd need a bit more voting capacity on the ARB
<dholbach> it looks to be a bit hard to get 3 +1s
<highvoltage> I think it's probably a good idea to get the arb count up again, might be nice to formalise (maybe not the right word) the current processes a bit better. I don't really like the term 'arb helpers' that much because it sounds like they just assist or something, and it feels like the arb helpers are actually doing most of the good work
<highvoltage> yes snap
<dholbach> yes, I think the way it should work would be to be a bit more like ~ubuntu-dev
<dholbach> you're trusted = you get to upload
<dholbach> done
<highvoltage> (also, I've been awake for 25.5 hours and then just slept for 3 hours before coming back to work so if I don't make sense just tell me to rephrase)
<highvoltage> dholbach: *nod*
<highvoltage> dholbach: well, it's probably a good idea to have 2 eyeballs on an app anyway?
<highvoltage> well, 4 literal eyeballs, I meant 2 people :)
<dholbach> pirates might need some more people then
<dholbach> I don't know - I think it'd make sense to tell everyone with upload rights to ask for a review of a peer if they're unsure
<dholbach> this is interesting - what do I do with these files?
<dholbach>    - usr/share/man/man1/formatjunkie.1.gz
<dholbach>    - etc/bash_completion.d/formatjunkie
 * dholbach sends a mail to ARB
<stgraber> dholbach: and that's not a command line app?
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, We still use XB-Utility and all other fields and check it before a ppa upload. Am I right here?
<dholbach> stgraber, no
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: I *think* so
 * vibhav fixed vkvideo
<highvoltage> dholbach: but yes, having ubuntu-dev being able to upload would make sense if it's going to be scalable in any wya
<coolbhavi> stgraber, its a gui app which quickly converts file formats for audio video images mostly.. Do we need the man page and bash completion in case of gui app?
<coolbhavi> thanks highvoltage
<stgraber> dholbach: I "think" the easiest way to deal with that is not to install them. The ARB process is explicitly for GUI apps so at last bash completion is a bit out of scope, the manpage is trickier because it can't be properly namespaced and having it in /opt will make it quite pointless...
<highvoltage> yeah a manpage for simple apps that typically work with 3-4 different clicks seem overkill
<stgraber> coolbhavi: no, we don't need them and it's actually difficult for us to ship them because of the namespacing issue
<dholbach> it offers a number of command line options
<dholbach> ........... along with being a gui app
<coolbhavi> dholbach, hmm interesting I only tested the gui part of it
 * coolbhavi checks
<coolbhavi> dholbach, ah from the manpage Format Junkie is a completely Graphical tool and cannot (yet)  be  used
<coolbhavi>        from  the  command-line.  The  options provided are mostly used for the
<coolbhavi>        calls from the unity shortcuts, for easy access to opening audio, video
<coolbhavi>        and  image  files.
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> that makes it easy then
<stgraber> right, so just strip the manpage then :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> bah power cut :( only 1 hr battery left :(
<dholbach> maybe it'll come back in a bit
<dholbach> can anyone try to build and run lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/indicator-remindor in precise?
<dholbach> *couchdb* stuff is currently not installable in quantal
<coolbhavi> low battery power now good night all!
<dholbach> good night coolbhavi!
<trkv_> dholbach: only if you review my package)
 * trkv_ is kidding, will check now
<dholbach> trkv_, which one is it? do you have the myapps url?
<trkv_> sure
<trkv_> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1177/feedback/
<dholbach> thanks
<trkv_> dholbach: it installs and seems to work (however I've already found a bug) )
<noneed4anick> aright guys, I'm leaving
<dholbach> trkv_, do you think you could sum up the problems in paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link? then I'd include that in the review
<dholbach> noneed4anick, rock on!
<noneed4anick> thanks for your help and keep up the great work :)
<dholbach> you too
<vibhav> bah
<trkv_> dholbach: It's only a small bug: I set up the notification "in 1 minute", in two seconds minute has changed (on clock) and notification has been raised. Forget it)
<dholbach> ah ok
<vibhav> I have recently installed quantal and not imported by gpg keys, would somebody upload the code for me if I provide you with the tarballs?
<dholbach> trkv_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094974/
<vibhav> And I cant do that because I am on an ssh connection and dont how to do that through the terminal :(
<dholbach> vibhav, which code? which tarballs?
<trkv_> dholbach: hm, never faced this bug, even on clean system. This part of code is practically generated by quickly) I'll look at the problem now
<dholbach> trkv_, maybe it's a quantal issue and didrocks can help
<vibhav> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/811/
<dholbach> trkv_, ah hang on
<dholbach> before that I got:
<dholbach> (parcel-tracker:5165): Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_icon_list: icons too large
<vibhav> dholbach: Basically, I fixed d/copyright , d/changelog and dh_python2 trasition
<dholbach> not sure if it's related though
<trkv_> dholbach: it's not a problem
<trkv_> Gdk warns about .svg :)
<trkv_> it displays it well but warns for some purpose
<dholbach> trkv_, that sounds like medieval technology
<dholbach> vibhav, you could do a debdiff
<dholbach> trkv_, I tried to add a couple of tracking numbers and it didn't do anything with them
<dholbach> trkv_, it just sits there with a "I'm thinking about it" icon which got stuck
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> I was too stupid to use the app
<trkv_> dholbach: may be your mailing system is not supported yet?
<dholbach> it is
<dholbach> I was too stupid to press the 'add' button
<dholbach> I just hit "enter"
<trkv_> ooh
<trkv_> this one problem I was already mentioned(
<trkv_> from day to day I'm forgetting to fix(
<dholbach> trkv_, you have mail
<dholbach> trkv_, so indicator-remindor looks fine?
<dholbach> and works fine?
<trkv_> from my point of view, yes
<trkv_> dholbach: thanks!
<dholbach> ok thanks
<dholbach> stgraber, am I right in thinking that usr/share/nautilus-python/extensions/nitroshare.py is more of a case for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages?
<stgraber> dholbach: in a way it's much not different from a unity lens... as in, it's not an app in itself but an extension to our desktop environment. Though it'd need a proper exception for it to be acceptable
<stgraber> *not much
<dholbach> stgraber, so the TB would need to ACK this?
<stgraber> yeah
<dholbach> ok, I'll tell the submitter
<stgraber> I'm not against it and would likely +1, though it needs to be properly added to the policy and some review steps added for it
<stgraber> as last I checked nautilus extensions tend to crash nautilus entirely if badly coded
<stgraber> so much more risky than a unity lens/scope that just offers a dbus api
<dholbach> yes
<george_e> I just received an email regarding my application submission. Basically it says that I can't have a Nautilus extension outside of /opt and that I should send an email to app-review-board asking for an exception.
<george_e> I sent such an email on July 12 and haven't received a reply yet: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001380.html
<george_e> mhall119: --^
<dpm> george_e, you've done the right thing, but it will take a while until that issue is discussed by the Technical Board (which the ARB reports to). Do you think it would be possible to disable the extension for now, so that it can be processed for the App Showdown and then resume the discussion later on?
<george_e> dpm: Certainly. Would it be alright if I moved the extension to a separate package for now and added it to 'Suggests:' in the original package?
<george_e> Or does it need to be completely removed from the PPA?
<dpm> george_e, that sounds fine to me, but I'll leave it to comment to someone more knowledgeable on packaging
<george_e> I'll do that in the meantime anyway since it will be much easier to remove (if I have to) as a separate package.
<mhall119> george_e: you should also post your reply in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1292/feedback/
<george_e> mhall119: Do you mean the equivalent page for my app (that's not my application).
<mhall119> george_e: sorry, yes
<mhall119> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1237/feedback/
<george_e> It's okay (that's not mine either :) )
<mhall119> man I'm not doing well today :(
<dholbach> mhall119, are you sick?
<dpm> ... of apps?
<mhall119> dholbach: sick of packaging
<george_e> This is probably the page you're looking for: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1020/feedback/
<vibhav> coolbhavi: ping
<Phoenix87> mhall119: Hi. Have you possibly got news concerning my app?
<mhall119> Phoenix87: I should know by this afternoon (USA timezones)
<Phoenix87> mhall119: oh, ok. thanks!
<mhall119> Phoenix87: your app is being added to the judging list
<Phoenix87> mhall119: meaning it is in the contest?
<mhall119> Phoenix87: yes
<mhall119> I've just emailed the judges to let them know
<Phoenix87> mhall119: thank you very much!! I really appreciate this :D
<Phoenix87> what a relief :D
<ShowMyFaves-man> hello reviewers ! thx for you're incredible speed job !
<ShowMyFaves-man> just for you to know we made the changes you want but we haven't heard from you yet.
<ShowMyFaves-man> but we know you are soooo buzy !
<ShowMyFaves-man> we continued to dev on our project but we didn't push any change on launchpad, because of the contest's rules. Are we allowed to make branch to commit those changes ? Or could we commit on the trunk because you will only care about the submitted version ?
<OwaisL> ShowMyFaves-man, you can commit all you like; You can even publish newer versions in the PPA. Judges will review the last version you published before the deadline was over
<ShowMyFaves-man> OwaisL: yes but to make easy the review it seems not to be good to commit on the ppa trunk, right ?
<OwaisL> No, go ahead. That's what vcs is for :)
<ShowMyFaves-man> thx for your response, but what is vcs ? bazar ?
<OwaisL> Yup.
<OwaisL> Version Control System
<ShowMyFaves-man> o yes i'm stupid in french is csv^^ thx for your replies ;)
<OwaisL> I guess you mean cvs
<trkv> cvs is a kind of vcs :)
<trkv> one of the most awful species
<ShowMyFaves-man> ooook
<OwaisL> I'm too new a dev to have dealt with cvs. Lucky me :)
<ShowMyFaves-man> google is my friend because i'm a "quiche" in inglish
<jvrbanac> ShowMyFaves-man: personally, I would create a "yourappname-devel" PPA and a bazaar branch called  "develop". That way, you can work and test stuff before you push it into a PPA that people use.
<ShowMyFaves-man> jvrbanac: thx for this response, but we are a team of 2 dev, it's possible for other to push in my personal ppa ?
<OwaisL> No, you'll need to create a team
<ShowMyFaves-man> we have a team ! Showmyfaves-team on launchpad
<OwaisL> Great! You'll need to create a ppa for this team and all the member will be able to push AFAIK
<ShowMyFaves-man> yes it's we've done
<ShowMyFaves-man> but the ppa is for the contest and we wondering were commit the new feature (out contest)
<jvrbanac> mhall119, since you are knocking out a bunch of review, I thought I would mention that I did do a review on WizzRSS over the weekend and I didn't have a way of moving the card over on trello to "waiting on developer."
<jvrbanac> I would hate for you to have to do a bunch of extra work for nothing.
<jvrbanac> :)
<george_e> jvrbanac: Is it ready for voting?
<george_e> Oh, never mind. I just read the rest of what you said.
<george_e> jvrbanac: There, I've moved it for you.
<jvrbanac> Awesome Thanks! Yeah, I couldn't run the app initially. The dev accidentally had paths setup for /usr/share/... It was something simple, so I went ahead and fixed it in my branch.
<jvrbanac> ^ The app installed to extras, but it was looking for image files in usr
<mhall119> jvrbanac: thanks for the heads up
<jvrbanac> np. I'll try to get a couple more done later this evening.
<mhall119> thanks for all your hard work jvrbanac
<jvrbanac> :) Happy to help!
<bilal> I'm reviewing a package, and it has a non-english description. I don't think ddtp works for ARB packages, so I should just ask the submitter to post an English description, right?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-17
<mhall119> bilal: I don't know what ddtp is, but yeah ask them to resubmit in english
<stgraber> mhall119: debian description translation project, but yeah, doesn't work with PPAs
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<jvrbanac> Good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Hi jvrbanac
<PaoloRotolo> hi trkv
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: hi Paolo!
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm
<dpm> morning PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<jvrbanac> Does anyone know what the policy is on Qt C++ apps that do not have a PPA and are not ready for packaging? Do we just toss it it back to them? Do we help them setup a their packaging? I'm not sure what to do with this app.
<dpm> jvrbanac, in general, they should package their app, and if they need help doing it, I'd point them to the app-review-board mailing list. If it's an app for the contest, it won't qualify, as will not meed the "must be packaged in a PPA requirement", but once it's packaged, it can still make it to extras
<jvrbanac> Ok thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach!
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<dholbach> come stai?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, bene :)
<PaoloRotolo> grazie!
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, tu come stai :)?
<dholbach> anche bene, grazie :)
<dholbach> solo un poco anco
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ahah :)
<dholbach> stanco
 * dholbach is not awake yet :)
<jvrbanac> add coffee :)
<dholbach> yes
<coolbhavi> good evening!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :)
<Phoenix87> hallo
<coolbhavi> Phoenix87, hello
<dpm> hi Phoenix87, are you the Gtumbler developer?
<Phoenix87> dpm: yes
<dpm> Phoenix87, I'm not sure if anyone got in touch with you already, but after discussing it, your app got finally accepted, congrats! :)
<Phoenix87> dpm: yes mhall119 told me that. thank you very much! :D
<dpm> cool
<Phoenix87> dpm: if this is not asking too much, would it be possible to have gtumbler listed in the cotestants list?
<Phoenix87> *contestants
<dpm> Phoenix87, I'm doing that right now, no worries
<Phoenix87> dpm: thank you very much!
<dpm> Phoenix87, http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/apps/
<Phoenix87> dpm: awesome! thanks a lot!
<dpm> np, good luck in the contest :)
<Phoenix87> dholbach: I've just received an email from you. Is it some sort of digest for the arb?
<dholbach> Phoenix87, no, no digest
<dholbach> but I received a lot of personal email due to exchanges about apps which I was unable to reply to
<dholbach> I was just too busy going through all the submissions in the myApps queue
<Phoenix87> dholbach: yeah I do understand :)
<dholbach> tomorrow I'll be on holidays, which is why I sent those emails to the ARB list, so the people who had questions get a chance to ask somebody else
<Phoenix87> dholbach: ok. thank you :)
<dholbach> anytime
<ShowMyFaves-man> hi, we are made the changes asked and give feedback on myapps.developper.ubuntu.com but we are in "witing developpers" on trello. Something we missed ?
<mhall119> ShowMyFaves-man: it's just waiting for someone to move the card in response to your update
<mhall119> sadly the trello isn't automatically updated
<ShowMyFaves-man> arf it's a feature for trello ^^
<ShowMyFaves-man> mhall119: we have made some changes on our project, but we don't commited those changes, because of rules of contests. Do we have to make a branch or can we push on trunk and judge take only the package before dead line ?
<mhall119> ShowMyFaves-man: you can push to trunk
<ShowMyFaves-man> mhall119: so the judges will only judge the sources that were pushed before the deadline ? because we had trouble with an import so we made the changes for the review which was asked by a reviewer, and we made a new version of the application. How will you know the difference between the changes that we made for the review, or the new features that we made out of the contest (the one which are not comitted yet) ?
<george_e> mhall119: My application was moved to "waiting for developer" and I left a comment on the feedback page over on MyApps. Should I be concerned that the contents of the comment weren't sent to the mailing list?
<mhall119> george_e: it'll get moved once someone goes back through
<mhall119> I wish the comments would get send to the ML though, that would be helpful
<george_e> I can send it myself if you would like.
<mhall119> george_e: which app is this?
<george_e> NitroShare.
<mhall119> ok, moved it to "Reply from Developer"
<mhall119> highvoltage: do Unity lens files and directories in /usr/share/unity/lenses/ need to have the 'extras-' prefix on them?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yes, I believe so
<mhall119> just extras- or extras-unity-
<mhall119> ?
<highvoltage> mhall119: afaik everything that's under /usr should have an extras- prefix. should be fine without the unity part.
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> I'm afraid I may be getting the hang of this
<highvoltage> hehe :)
<mhall119> just sent stack-lens for a vote
<mhall119> now I know how to make my community lens install to /opt/
<mhall119> I'll need to update my quickly lens template too
<Phoenix87> night!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-18
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<dpm> morning PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> hi dpm
<coolbhavi> hi PaoloRotolo dpm :) good noon!
<PaoloRotolo> hey coolbhavi
<dpm> hey coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> how have you been?
<dpm> busy busy, but well :)
<dpm> how's the voting coming along?
<coolbhavi> almost done around 90 apps
<coolbhavi> still to go
<coolbhavi> yours?
<coolbhavi> dpm, how to test time widget for harvest?
<dpm> coolbhavi, sorry, I don't know, I haven't come to that one
<dpm> slow progress here while I'm doing other things
<coolbhavi> dpm, no issues figured out it needs a harvest account on getharvest.com
<dpm> ok, cool
<mhall119> highvoltage: would it be considered bad form for me to review my own app submission and submit it for voting?
<mhall119> quickly-gtk is the only app showdown submission in "Needs Review"
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> I guess you know how to contact the author :)
<mhall119> yeah, but I don't want to be the one to give it the green-light for voting
<mhall119> unless everyone else is okay with that
<dpm> makes sense :)
<stgraber> I don't have a problem with that, we're still going to review it as part of the voting process
<stgraber> it's not like you're voting on it or anything like that and I'm sure you passed it through the same checks as the rest of the lot
<mhall119> stgraber: cool,thanks
<mhall119> Pending Review == 0 \o/
<highvoltage> mhall119: I can't see a reason why it would be bad form
<highvoltage> mhall119: actually I'm fine with any author giving their app up for voting, in an ideal world I guess that's how it would work
<highvoltage> mhall119: I think the only reason we mostly do things the way we do now is so that submitters can have an extra step where they get some guidance with their package
<mhall119> highvoltage: thanks, I've sent it to the ML
<jvrbanac> If someone has a spare moment, could someone move (On Trello) Wizz RSS over to Voting? I re-reviewed the app and the issues have been fixed.
<dpm> jvrbanac, done
<jvrbanac> dpm, Thanks!
<highvoltage> steam4linux!?
<highvoltage> and it's gplv3?
<stgraber> you didn't read the description apparently ;)
<highvoltage> yeah it was rather dissapointing :(
<jono> highvoltage, man, you are rocking the voting :-)
<pratik_narain> I would like to help reviewing the showdown apps
<mhall119> highvoltage: thanks for the votes, can you put your concerns about RedThat and Trading Cards as feedback on their MyApps page?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I can't see redthat in myapps, do you have a link?
<mhall119> highvoltage: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1138/
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> mhall119: hallo! you here?
<Phoenix87> i have received your comment on the feedback tab
<mhall119> Phoenix87: here
<Phoenix87> mhall119: do I have to change my branch or repackage the app again?
<Phoenix87> or both
<mhall119> Phoenix87:  you should make the changes to debian/rules in your branch
<Phoenix87> mhall119: you mean debian/control ?
<mhall119> but you don't need to resubmit until you have other changes you want to submit, I've sent the current code + my changes for voting to get it into the Software Center
<mhall119> yes, sorry, debian/control
<Phoenix87> mhall119: ok. I have just merged your changes into my branch
<Phoenix87> thank you
<Phoenix87> mhall119: anyway, is there some sort of ubuntu arb policy about how "clean" lintian should be? In the past I had quite a hard times with debian mentors complaining about any warning spitted out by lintian
<Phoenix87> *time
<mhall119> Phoenix87: for ARB apps lintian will always spit out a bunch of file-or-dir-in-opt errors
<mhall119> but other than that I try and fix everything else
<mhall119> unless there's a good reason for not fixing it
<mhall119> the ARB is generally more lenient than DMs and DDs (though some of them are DMs or DDs I think)
<Phoenix87> mhall119: ok, good to know that. I should probably try to correct them myself then in order to ease your reviewing process. I just didn't know you were also aiming for a reasonable clean lintian
<mhall119> I think "reasonably clen" is a good standard :)
<Phoenix87> mhall119: :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-19
<dpm> morning all
<ajmitch> hi
<dpm> hey ajmitch, how are you doing?
<ajmitch> dpm: good thanks, how are you?
<dpm> ajmitch, good as well, voting on the judge sheet and changing some statuses in myapps :)
<ajmitch> I can see I've got a lot to vote on tonight
<dpm> I'm going to e-mail all contest developers whose app is in Needs Information too, so that they come back to us
 * ajmitch will try & go through those that have 2 votes already, they should be quick :)
<dpm> excellent
<dpm> if someone could go through the contest entries on the 'Reply from Developer' list on https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba that'd be great too, which would reduce the list of apps pending review
 * ajmitch will take a look if there's time later
<OwaisL> dpm: Hey, I've already fixed the copyright file issue in fogger that was raised on the ML earlier today. :)
<dpm> thanks ajmitch
 * ajmitch wishes the dash would respond in < 30 sec on his desktop
<dpm> and thanks OwaisL. The ARB members will now be able to resume the vote on your app, good work!
<dpm> ok, sent the e-mail to a bunch of people, I hope I'm not blocked for spam :)
<ajmitch> I hope not :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure that for some of these apps the generated debian/rules is just about bigger than the app
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage dpm
<highvoltage> hey coolbhavi
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<dpm> hey highvoltage
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, I just saw a comment like reviewing this app 30000 feet over atlantic :) where are you now?
<coolbhavi> in SA?
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: back in canada, was in debconf in nicaragua and was on my way back
<dpm> nice :)
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, oh nice :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, highvoltage, if you've got some time, do you think you could have a look at the contest entries on the 'Reply from Developer' list on https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba ? I think some of them might be up for voting or nearly, and they might require just a few minutes and a status update
<highvoltage> dpm: I could, however I'm prioritising current votes, I still have around 30 outstanding ones
<highvoltage> dpm: I'll do that after them
<dpm> highvoltage, excellent, thanks a lot
<coolbhavi> dpm, I just had a quick look through and moved ppa software center into voting status
<dpm> nice!
<dpm> awesome coolbhavi, thanks
<coolbhavi> dpm, no mention
<coolbhavi> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> coolbhavi: hello
<coolbhavi> mhall119, pm?
<mhall119> sure
<dpm> mhall119, do you have a rough count of how many quickly apps were submitted for the contest?
<mhall119> dpm: not quickly apps, no
<dpm> mhall119, did you not import all quickly apps to quickly-gtk?
<mhall119> no, just the ones I had local branches for because I was reviewing them
 * highvoltage can only say so far "a large number of them"
<highvoltage> it's noticable because the quickly apps have become really quick and easy to review
<mhall119> dpm: I can probably modify dholbach's apps-brancher to look for .quickly files, but it'll take a while
<mhall119> is this for the stats jono wanted yesterday?
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, but don't worry about it. It's not an important stat for now. I was just asking in case getting the number was a matter of a couple of mins
 * highvoltage gets open arb votes down from 32 or so to 24
<highvoltage> (well, of the ones I had open, anyway)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: awesome work
<achuni> success
<achuni> eh, wrong channel :)
<highvoltage> are javascript libraries allowed in arb app?
<highvoltage> like if someone ships jquery with their app?
<ajmitch> that'd be borderline, especially as we have libjs-jquery in the archive
<highvoltage> yeah I saw it depends on it as well, so I guess they've been meaning to use the packaged files
<highvoltage> I commented about it on myapps
<ajmitch> which app?
<highvoltage> lightread
 * ajmitch just saw a comment come through from you about copyright, you didn't mention jquery
<highvoltage> hmm, I'm sure I did
<ajmitch> search for jquery on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1225/feedback/
<highvoltage> "Even though it ships those files, it's also marked as dependencies in the control file. It might be that you just need to link to the installed ones and not ship them anymore."
<highvoltage> ah right
<highvoltage> I see
<ajmitch> what does it use them for?
<ajmitch> does it wrap some html view?
<highvoltage> yeah seems to show it in a webkit browser
<ajmitch> btw, what are your thoughts on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001380.html ? I asked him to email the list about it
<ajmitch> I'm guessing that we'd need to beg the TB for another exception
<ajmitch> I'd ping mr graber but I suspect he's a little busy :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: "Unfortunately this causes errors
<highvoltage> when running arb-lint on the application."
<highvoltage> is that the actual problem?
<ajmitch> well, the problem is that the have a nautilus extension, it can't live in /opt
<ajmitch> like writing lenses
<highvoltage> in cases like that I guess it's an app that should go into the archives
<ajmitch> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1020/feedback/ is the app itself, it'd be usable (but less so) without the nautilus extension
<stgraber> ajmitch: my own opinion at this point (TB hat on) is -1
<ajmitch> stgraber: I figured it would be
<stgraber> nautilus extensions have pretty broad access to nautilus IIRC and failure to load crashes nautilus completely
<stgraber> so the stability of your desktop depends on how good your suckiest extension is, not sure we want that
<ajmitch> george_e: how functional is nitroshare without the extension?
<stgraber> (I wrote a nautilus extension, so I have a vague idea of how bad that stuff is ;))
<ajmitch> yeah I've had to hack out some bad extensions in the past :)
<george_e> ajmitch: Fully functional.
<george_e> It doesn't depend on the extension in any way.
<george_e> The extension merely uses the XML RPC API exposed by the application.
<ajmitch> george_e: ok, it looks like we'll need it updated to not include it in the package then, sorry
<george_e> ajmitch: Yeah, that's okay.
<ajmitch> once you can upload to the PPA properly :)
<george_e> Yeah, turns out I was using the wrong PGP key.
<stgraber> to be fair, I haven't looked at the nautilus3 API, but I don't expect it to be mucher better than nautilus2
<george_e> I'm fixing that now as we speak.
<ajmitch> stgraber: pretty sure that nautilus-python extensions will still be in-process
<stgraber> ideally you'd expect some kind of clear separation between the core and the extensions, similar to what unity does, so that the world doesn't blow up when an extension crash (and considering how much fun python can be with file encodings, you have to expect it to go wrong pretty often...)
<ajmitch> right, unity may be a bit slow talking over dbus, but at least my buggy lense doesn't kill my desktop
<george_e> ajmitch: Okay, I've stripped out the Nautilus extension and uploaded packages here: https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/nitroshare/+packages
<george_e> It may take a few minutes before they finish building.
<ajmitch> george_e: ok, can you comment on that in the myapps submission?
<george_e> ajmitch: Sure.
<george_e> ajmitch: There. Also - I made a note that I have only removed the extension from the packages in the PPA - the extension is still in the code branch.
<george_e> ajmitch: Wait a minute - Launchpad is returning funny errors.
<george_e> I think I need to re-upload the packages again :(
 * george_e is really having a bad day.
<george_e> ajmitch: Okay, I finally got it fixed and published for Precise. The other series are just catching up.
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-20
<dpm> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<dpm> ciao PaoloRotolo, how are you doing?
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, fine, thanks!
<dpm> cool :)
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, you :)?
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, very well, thanks, busy getting everything ready before I go on holiday
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, good :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm highvoltage mhall119
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<highvoltage> hey cool<tab>
<coolbhavi> dpm, was testing ubusound so logged out and logged back in to test the login sound change
<dpm> ok :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, voting done on all apps with feedback :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, wohoooo, good job!
<coolbhavi> thanks! I provided feedback on all the apps will review it once tomorrow :)
<dpm> excellent
<coolbhavi> no mention :) how is yours going btw?
<dpm> coolbhavi, it needs to be finished today, as I'm leaving for a week of holiday tomorrow :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, :) happy voting!
<dpm> so I've been concentrating on the voting for the last few hours today
 * coolbhavi has his eyeballs paining btw :)
<coolbhavi> night all!
<coolbhavi> dpm, happy voting again! ciao take care :)
<dpm> see you coolbhavi!
<Guest56953> Hey everyone :) I've a quick question and hopefully someone can help me... I participated in the app showdown with a commercial application and it's now in USC. However, I've no idea how to update that app. Do I only have to push a new version to my PPA?
<Guest56953> or do I somehow have to resubmit it?
<dpm> hi adrian_, this should help you: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/updating-your-app/
<dpm> adrian_, also if you ping zoopster on the #ubuntu-app-devel channel, he should also be able to point you in the right direction
<adrian_> thanks :)
<mhall119> wendar: ping me if you have questions about the spreadsheet, it'll be faster than emali :)
<wendar> mhall119: okay, thanks
<wendar> wasn't sure you'd be on
<wendar> oh, wait, it's Friday, not Saturday
<wendar> (something odd about the last day of OSCON)
<mhall119> I'll probably be on tomorrow too :(
<wendar> mhall119: I'll try to get through as many as I can today
<mhall119> thanks wendar
<wendar> I'll be packing a house tomorrow, but will have time again sunday
<mhall119> I'll update the spreadsheet as I see things on the ML
<mhall119> so you don't have to worry about that
<mhall119> wendar: if you can start with the ones that are already +2, that would get the fastest results
<wendar> mhall119: will do, then the ones with at least +1, and then oldest to newest vote post
<mhall119> thanks wendar
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-21
<ajmitch> mhall119: are the rest of us able to see this spreadsheet?
<ajmitch> mhall119: nevermind, I found it in irc logs
<mhall119> ajmitch: I sent it to everybody in an email too
 * ajmitch probably hadn't read that email yet, there seem to have been a few today
<ajmitch> I guess I can stop tracking the vote count myself then
<ajmitch> once today's deployment is out of the way I'll sit down tomorrow & review what I can
 * ajmitch is sitting in the office at the moment 
<mhall119> thanks ajmitch
<wendar> ajmitch,mhall119: we decided to let the .rtupdate files pass outside of /opt for quickly packages, right?
<wendar> or, did we decide to disable dh_python2?
<ajmitch> we decided to let them be, since they at least have the package name
<ajmitch> (this is just going from memory, would need to look up the relevant discussion)
<wendar> ajmitch: that's what I recall too
<wendar> so, I'll leave it
<wendar> (If I found it in the first Quickly app, it's a safe bet it's in all of them)
<ajmitch> yes, it is
<ajmitch> this is partly why we left it
<ajmitch> debian/rules is enough of a mess already :)
<mhall119> wendar: it was decided that they were okay, IIRC
<wendar> mhall119: are you updating the google spreadsheet pretty frequently?
<wendar> mhall119: (I'm wondering if we can use it between each other to keep from duplicating voting efforts)
<mhall119> wendar: whenver I see something on the ML I update it
<wendar> mhall119: cool, thanks
<mhall119> wendar: I'm on the east-coast, so I'll be going offline soon, but I'll update the spreadsheet in the morning
<wendar> mhall119: no stress. I realized I always check the mailing list threads before diving in to vote, so will know if someone else already did the third
